# freestyle street basketball help



## khalilo (Sep 26, 2009)

i recently downloaded freestyle street basketball on my computer cuz i heard it was a fun mmo abd when i log in and play it it says d3d9.dll not found and it wont work so i think i installed it wrong or something i have all my graphics cards and drivers up to date and i use vista so whats my prob


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Install the latest *DirectX 9.0c* (Aug'09), then close down Windows, turn the computer off and on again and try your game.


----------



## pmorrison2588 (Sep 29, 2009)

If Direct X was required he would have got the message while the installation process. I think the download was not completed properly.


----------

